# The God Test



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 19, 2018)

Is anyone here familiar with this new evangelism tool, The God Test? It is a series of questions to help facilitate a dialogue with an unbeliever and then present the gospel. One series of questions is for the skeptic/atheist. A second series of questions is for someone who believes in some form of theism. We are trying to find new tools to help share Christ for our congregation and I stumbled across this one. If anyone has any experience with it, please comment and let me know. 

You can find it at this link: http://www.thegodtest.org/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Von (Apr 20, 2018)

I don't know....
These type of things always gives me the heebie-jeebies.
Why would I need a booklet or a course to spontaneously share something exciting with someone, for example:
_"Three steps to introduce to someone the fact that you have won the lottery"
"A colour booklet to tell someone the good news that you're getting married"
"The Baby-test: How to effectively share that you're going to become a dad_"

The gospel is the BEST news ever! 
If there are problems with sharing it (as Dr Broocks mentions in the "3%" problem), then it is probably not with the understanding of the recipients, but with the understanding of those that are sharing.

Furthermore, it leads in my opinion to boxing of the people you are talking to into categories, and by using the evangelising tool, they absolutely HAVE to fit into the categories and they HAVE to play along otherwise the person who is sharing is at a loss.

So I guess I'm already biased towards evangelising tools such as these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## earl40 (Apr 20, 2018)

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/000/157/itsatrap.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 20, 2018)

Von said:


> I don't know....
> These type of things always gives me the heebie-jeebies.
> Why would I need a booklet or a course to spontaneously share something exciting with someone, for example:
> _"Three steps to introduce to someone the fact that you have won the lottery"
> ...


It sounds like using a tool like the Way of the master, as if God needed to improve His methods to save a lost sinner.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 20, 2018)

Von said:


> I don't know....
> 
> The gospel is the BEST news ever!
> If there are problems with sharing it (as Dr Broocks mentions in the "3%" problem), then it is probably not with the understanding of the recipients, but with the understanding of those that are sharing.
> ...



He recognizes that the problem is with the one sharing, that they need help formulating their thoughts as they try to share the gospel with someone. His efforts are to equip the saints for ministry. 

Regarding the "boxing" he explains in the other videos that the questions are not designed to box anyone in, but to understand what the individual believes so that you can appropriately adapt your presentation to that individual. Whether his approach is successful at that or not, I don't know. 

That is why I asked for informed responses from those who are actually familiar with this tool, and how helpful (or not) they found it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 20, 2018)

I am all for anything that properly equips the saints to give a defense for that which they hold dear.

I do worry a wee bit with methods that are too formulaic (versus substantive in apologetic methodology) as I found a review of the materials and videos at the site in question. However, I did not purchase the study guide that might contain more details, sample transcripts, advice. Has anyone obtained the item? I would appreciate some reviews of its contents.

Formulaic tactics unfortunately falsely embolden some, leading them to thinking that have it all under control, until they run across someone more steeped in these tactics, as in these folks: https://streetepistemology.com/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 20, 2018)

Pat, I have loved this series for a while now. It is something that started in the UK if I am not mistaken. I haven't heard of what you are talking about but I am willing to look at it. 
https://www.ceministries.org/


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 20, 2018)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Pat, I have loved this series for a while now. It is something that started in the UK if I am not mistaken. I haven't heard of what you are talking about but I am willing to look at it.
> https://www.ceministries.org/


I'm familiar with Christianity Explored, and we've used it for groups. I guess I'm looking for more helps to aid a believer in a one-on-one encounter.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 20, 2018)

Well, I am a Navigator as you know. The best tool I have found is a step below the Design for Disipleship series Growing in Christ by the Navigators. I have seen people converted and grow with it on a regular basis. 

https://www.amazon.com/Growing-Christ-13-Week-Course-Christians-ebook/dp/B00IDHVV4G


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 20, 2018)

I say the above because it starts off with Salvation and Assurance of Salvation. It leads into what that looks like. It makes the participants look at scripture integral to that. It has been the most effectual I have experienced besides the study of Mark by the group I posted above.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 20, 2018)

My favorite one on one quick encounter is Evangelism Explosion still.

http://evangelismexplosion.org/


http://evangelismexplosion.org/resources/online-tracts/


----------



## Myson (Apr 21, 2018)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Is anyone here familiar with this new evangelism tool, The God Test? It is a series of questions to help facilitate a dialogue with an unbeliever and then present the gospel. One series of questions is for the skeptic/atheist. A second series of questions is for someone who believes in some form of theism. We are trying to find new tools to help share Christ for our congregation and I stumbled across this one. If anyone has any experience with it, please comment and let me know.
> 
> You can find it at this link: http://www.thegodtest.org/




Check out Soma Communities


----------



## Herald (Apr 21, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I am all for anything that properly equips the saints to give a defense for that which they hold dear.
> 
> I do worry a wee bit with methods that are too formulaic (versus substantive in apologetic methodology) as I found a review of the materials and videos at the site in question. However, I did not purchase the study guide that might contain more details, sample transcripts, advice. Has anyone obtained the item? I would appreciate some reviews of its contents.
> 
> Formulaic tactics unfortunately falsely embolden some, leading them to thinking that have it all under control, until they run across someone more steeped in these tactics, as in these folks: https://streetepistemology.com/



I am in agreement with Patrick. 

If an evangelism tool provides confidence to people in order to share their faith in Christ, that is a good thing. However, a better way is to increase a person's knowledge of the gospel and to share it plainly. After all, the gospel "is the power of God unto salvation".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 21, 2018)

Myson said:


> Check out Soma Communities



Could you explain what these Soma Communities are? It seems to be some kind of new denomination. I couldn't find a lot of info on the website for one of their Québec branches ("Church 21: Church for the 21st Century"), except that they have "good music" and believe in a "relaxed" atmosphere. Also, that it's of the utmost importance for kids to have fun in church.


----------



## Myson (Apr 21, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> Could you explain what these Soma Communities are? It seems to be some kind of new denomination. I couldn't find a lot of info on the website for one of their Québec branches ("Church 21: Church for the 21st Century"), except that they have "good music" and believe in a "relaxed" atmosphere. Also, that it's of the utmost importance for kids to have fun in church.



Denomination is a strong word. They're a transdenominational network that have focused on the mission of the church to reach the lost. Rather than see evangelism as a program or a study, it is a way of life for the church that involves much more life-on-life than "cold calling." They're Calvinist but not Reformed, but their stuff is not in conflict with any of the Confessions. Somacommunities.org is their website, but Jeff Vandersteldt was their first pastor, and his two books (Saturate and Gospel Fluency) were excellent. If you'd like more in-depth online stuff, I'd recommend saturatetheworld.com


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 21, 2018)

Myson said:


> Denomination is a strong word.



If they have church services, doesn't that sort of make them a denomination?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 21, 2018)

Or a Church / Congregation? There are many Congregations who wouldn't identify as a denomination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Myson (Apr 21, 2018)

No. Soma Communities does not have church services, churches within the Soma network have services. So for example, they have Presbyterian, Baptist, nondenominational Reformed, and other denominational churches that have partnered up in something like a pseudo-presbytery. They connect with the leaders, provide resources, materials, prayer, people, funds, and limited authority. I say limited because they do not have courts, but do provide guidance and interpersonal relationships, all for growing in mission. They're not perfect and have grown quite a bit since I joined and then left years later, but they're a good place to learn from. But don't think of them as a denomination, they're more like a network or an organization for churches, much like the IMB for Baptists.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 21, 2018)

Reference?


----------



## Myson (Apr 21, 2018)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Reference?


http://wearesoma.com/about/

Again, I was in a member church for 4 years.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 21, 2018)

Evangelism by the numbers. . .

Reminds me of books about apologetics written by Ph.Ds in philosophy that are only good for evangelizing other Ph.Ds in philosophy. . .


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 21, 2018)

Myson said:


> No. Soma Communities does not have church services, churches within the Soma network have services. So for example, they have Presbyterian, Baptist, nondenominational Reformed, and other denominational churches that have partnered up in something like a pseudo-presbytery.



First off, Grammar matters. I am trying to help you here. Not degrade you.

You obviously do not understand leadership like I do. So we are going to have problems communicating. 

I understand parachurch stuff. I am a Navigator. Do you know what that is?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 21, 2018)

*


PuritanCovenanter said:



Or a Church / Congregation? There are many Congregations who wouldn't identify as a denomination.

Click to expand...

*
*WE ARE A FAMILY OF CHURCHES.
Again, I was in a member church for 4 years.
No. Soma Communities does not have church services, churches within the Soma network have services.*

Okay, I had to take a few to gather my thoughts. Sorry. But this does not answer my question or give me adequate help to knowing you or SOMA maybe.


----------



## Edward (Apr 21, 2018)

Myson said:


> Check out Soma Communities



That's an extraordinarily poor name for a religious organization. Someone's idea of a sick joke on other folks that never read _Brave New World _and were never exposed to Karl Marx?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 21, 2018)

Sorry but this is turning into another topic. What was the original question? Aren't we looking for tools to help the Church teach the Gospel to those outside of our community? Sorry if I took it off topic.


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 22, 2018)

Myson said:


> http://wearesoma.com/about/
> 
> Again, I was in a member church for 4 years.



I have been on the website and I cannot figure out what they do. What on earth is "Gospel Saturation"? It might just be a buzzword I haven't heard before.

So is this some kind of parachurch Bible study thing?

And, by the way, they do speak of a Sunday gathering as though they're doing their own services.

Anyway, I fail to see what this group has to do with the OP.

EDIT: Soma appears to plant churches, too.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 22, 2018)

Myson said:


> Denomination is a strong word. They're a transdenominational network that have focused on the mission of the church to reach the lost. Rather than see evangelism as a program or a study, it is a way of life for the church that involves much more life-on-life than "cold calling." They're Calvinist but not Reformed, but their stuff is not in conflict with any of the Confessions. Somacommunities.org is their website, but Jeff Vandersteldt was their first pastor, and his two books (Saturate and Gospel Fluency) were excellent. If you'd like more in-depth online stuff, I'd recommend saturatetheworld.com


They are Calvinistic but not reformed [emoji15], can somebody explian, what is the difference between two?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gforce9 (Apr 22, 2018)

AJAY said:


> They are Calvinistic but not reformed [emoji15], can somebody explian, what is the difference between two?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Ajay,
I want to answer, but not derail the thread. There have been a few discussions on this in the past and you could search for them. One can have a "Calvinistic" soteriology while, at the same time, denying a Reformed ecclesiology, Reformed worship, covenantalism, and the Reformed confessions (Piper, Grudem, MacArthur,...). A minimalist definition might be: Reformed= Doctrines of Grace (as spelled out at Dordt) + covenantalism + confessional subscription. The guys mentioned above are anti-covenantal and anti-confessional, so they're not Reformed, even by the minimal definition above. It does not mean they arent Christian or that they are evil, but they cant steal and redefine the name "Reformed".

Reactions: Like 2


----------

